# Hybrid cells Rayovac



## chiphead (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new "hybrid" cells from Rayovac?

chiphead


----------



## ginaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i like them so far. i realized, though, that my primary problems with high self-discharge was from a batch of energizer 2500's that were crapping out on me. i have energizer 1200's (yes, 1200's) that seem to hold a charge for as long as i have any desire for them to. i have rayovac AAA 550's that are the same. and i've had these cells since long before i had a decent charger. hmmm...


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 12, 2007)

Crappy dead-in-10-days Energizer 2500s drove me to Eneloops.


----------



## macdude22 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have them in my Stanley, a very seldom used flashlight but I like it because with 9AA batteries it will run for over 24 hours right through, also in a few other random things(couple clocks). I'm going to run a discharge test on the C9000 as they have been in the stanley now for a couple months unused and see what their capacity is. I'm not replacing all my current cells but any new ones I purchase are these new LSD cells (likely hybrids as they are easy to get at Walllllmart). I also have an old old 1400 set of batteries that hold up like champions, they have within 5% of their original rated capacity yet and also do not seem to have siginficant self discharge. I use them in a seldom used wireless playstation controller and I can come back 3 4 months down the line grab it and play for several hours to no ill effects. It seems from personal experience and from observations of battery "gods" like Silverfox that around 2000 mAh may be the sweet spot for AA battery capacity.


----------



## not2bright (Jan 12, 2007)

I have had good luck with them so far. You can see my post in the battery capacity thread (post #8) here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146927

I think there are a few threads that discuss the Hybrids.


----------



## lednut (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree on the Energizer 2500 mah batteries- total crap,very unreilable on runtime,capacity and shelf life.I have some old Sanyo 1650 mah AA's that seem to hold a charge forever and a day.I just returned from Mallwart with a Rayovac Hybrid charger/2AA/2AAA combo in blister back packaging for $11.74.Charge time shows to be 8 hours. AA's are 2100 mah and AAA's are 800 mah. This must be the next big thing in nimh batteries. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 12, 2007)

lednut said:


> I agree on the Energizer 2500 mah batteries- total crap,very unreilable on runtime,capacity and shelf life.I have some old Sanyo 1650 mah AA's that seem to hold a charge forever and a day.I just returned from Mallwart with a Rayovac Hybrid charger/2AA/2AAA combo in blister back packaging for $11.74.Charge time shows to be 8 hours. AA's are 2100 mah and AAA's are 800 mah. This must be the next big thing in nimh batteries. Can't wait to try them out!


 
My 10 $5.00 off Rayovac Hybrid charger or batteries coupons should be in the mailbox tomorrow. I already have the Rayovac PS4 1 hour charger, I see that the charger that comes with the new Hybrid batteries is a 8 hour charger. I am sure that my old charger will work, but I wonder if the batteries will do better with the 8 hour charger, since that is what they come with.


----------



## n3eg (Jan 12, 2007)

I got them for the lower internal impedance / higher voltage at 1.0c discharge rate. No more "half battery" symbol on my digital camera. Unfortunately, word got out about these - and Wallyworld here has been out of them for a while now.


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 12, 2007)

Bearcat said:


> My 10 $5.00 off Rayovac Hybrid charger or batteries coupons should be in the mailbox tomorrow. I already have the Rayovac PS4 1 hour charger, I see that the charger that comes with the new Hybrid batteries is a 8 hour charger. I am sure that my old charger will work, but I wonder if the batteries will do better with the 8 hour charger, since that is what they come with.



where did you get these coupons? i looked on ebay, there is not much...

thanks


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 12, 2007)

viorel00 said:


> where did you get these coupons? i looked on ebay, there is not much...
> 
> thanks


 
I went back to get some more and did another search "Rayovac Coupons" and they were all gone!! I got my 10 $5.00 off coupons for a total of $1.28 including shipping. I should have bought everyone they had when I had the chance and given them to some of my friends. Someone said the coupons were in last Sunday's paper.


----------



## not2bright (Jan 13, 2007)

I am not sure how all of the WalMart stores work but the ones I have found will apply the coupon to multiple packs. The coupon does not say "limit one" on it. That said I think that WalMart probably only gets reimbursed once for the coupon.

The "self check" lines work the same way. You can apply the coupon to multiple packs and insert it in the coupon slot. This may or may not be fair as the coupon does not state that it is limited to one per coupon.


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 13, 2007)

I just found these $5.00 off coupons on Ebay, if anyone is interested.Rayovac Coupons


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 14, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a few of those coupons myself and found this site:Here
I searched for Rayovac and it looks like you have to buy $3 worth of coupons (at 10 cents each, makes 30 coupons) plus 50 cents fee. I haven't figured out how many I want yet though.


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 14, 2007)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I was thinking about getting a few of those coupons myself and found this site:Here
> I searched for Rayovac and it looks like you have to buy $3 worth of coupons (at 10 cents each, makes 30 coupons) plus 50 cents fee. I haven't figured out how many I want yet though.



Thanks. I might buy 30 and share with some here if anyone is interested.


----------



## not2bright (Jan 14, 2007)

viorel00 said:



> I think those coupons are not for hybrids though, I see one coupon for Rayovac + Pirates of the Caribbean, and another one for some Fisher Toys.
> Nothing about hybrids though.



I used the search on that site for "hybrid" and found the coupon offer easily. At present they have 2220 coupons available with a minimum order of 5 at $.10 each.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 14, 2007)

viorel00 said:


> Thanks. I might buy 30 and share with some here if anyone is interested.



If you do buy some I would be willing to paypal (cash) funds for at least 10 coupons including postage.


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 14, 2007)

Lynx_Arc said:


> If you do buy some I would be willing to paypal (cash) funds for at least 10 coupons including postage.



Hi, too late, I put 5 in shopping cart (min order is 5) and wife filled the rest of the cart with baby coupons (diapers and such). Min order is $3.00, there is a 50 cents fee and postage is 0.39. Not bad at all.

I may use 3 or 4 at most, so private message me your postal address and I will send you one or two, no need to send me money


----------



## justmyluck (Jan 14, 2007)

Edit: DOH!!! I thought I read through the thread completely, but now just look up and see this place has already been mentioned...sorry for the duplicate!


For anyone that missed out on the Rayovac coupons on Ebay (I missed out), there is another place to get them.

Just stumbled upon this place today while doing a google search for rayovac coupons. Therefore, I have no previous knowledge of them...however the place looks interesting.

http://http://www.thecouponclippers.com/coupons/home.php

Minimum order was 5 coupons for $0.10 each, $0.50 service charge (standard at this particular site) and shiping was $0.39. So $1.39 for 5 $5.00 coupons. (I did not order these yet...going to look around the site first to see if I need any other coupons.)

I like the concept...we'll see if they are really as good as they look.

Oh, BTW, looks like they have approx. 2200 of these coupons at the present time.

Good luck! If anyone else tries them, let us know how it goes.

Eric


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 14, 2007)

justmyluck said:


> ...
> Minimum order was 5 coupons for $0.10 each, $0.50 service charge (standard at this particular site) and shiping was $0.39. So $1.39 for 5 $5.00 coupons. (I did not order these yet...going to look around the site first to see if I need any other coupons.)
> ...



minimum order is $3.00, there is a $0.50 processing fee (to cover their Paypal or CC fees) and 0.39 postage (which is very fair compared to what you see these days on eBay).

so minimum order is almost $4, but you can get other coupons too, not bad overall


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 14, 2007)

please ignore, duplicate (got the server too busy the first time)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 14, 2007)

> Hi, too late, I put 5 in shopping cart (min order is 5) and wife filled the rest of the cart with baby coupons (diapers and such). Min order is $3.00, there is a 50 cents fee and postage is 0.39. Not bad at all.
> 
> I may use 3 or 4 at most, so private message me your postal address and I will send you one or two, no need to send me money



Thanks for the offer but I probably need more than a few coupons.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 15, 2007)

This is some great feedback, I've had to many cells(NoMEM) smoke and I mean "smoke" in the charger! With all the news of rechargables going up in flames (notebooks,etc), I like most people have become leary of them. But I'm always on the look out for new technologies. I just can't find these Hybrids in my neck of the woods(Austin,TX).

chiphead


----------



## not2bright (Jan 15, 2007)

chiphead said:


> I just can't find these Hybrids in my neck of the woods(Austin,TX).
> chiphead



I believe they are currently a WalMart exclusive. They will probably hit other stores soon.


----------



## tslrc (Jan 15, 2007)

FYI - I just found these batteries w/ charger today at Target near Dayton Mall in Ohio. 2AA's, 2AAA's and a wall charger for $9.99. Get this, it has a $5 mail in rebate on top of the price, and they allow 2 rebates per household. I figured that was a pretty good deal, so I grabbed a pack. So looks like Target is starting to carry them.

Just wanted to pass this along as a good deal and as a new place to look for the Hybrids.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 15, 2007)

not2bright said:


> I believe they are currently a WalMart exclusive. They will probably hit other stores soon.


Done! Just as soon as the sleet melts

chiphead


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 15, 2007)

I picked up a few sets today. Should I top them off before use, use as-is, or run them through a complete discharge/charge cycle first?


----------



## not2bright (Jan 15, 2007)

I ran my cells through a discharge, then forming charge cycle before use. I'm not sure if this helped anything but thought what the heck.


----------



## not2bright (Jan 16, 2007)

BTW, my nearest WalMart is out of the AAs in the "electronics" section but had about 8 packs of AAAs. I was getting ready to leave when I swung by the "camera/photo processing" area. There they had 5 more packs of the AAs along with other rechargeable brands.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 18, 2007)

The open circuit voltage on my first new pack of Hybrids was about 1.25v which is lower than my other NiMH cells so I did a 350mA discharge on my LaCrosse and subsequent recharge. I'm about to run a 500mA discharge with 700mA recharge due to the relatively low discharge voltage of 1.1v -1.15v that was displayed. All my other NiMH cells stay above 1.2v for much more of the discharge.

At this point I don't know if cycling is needed or if the chemistry of hybrids provides less voltage compared to regular NiMH. Off to the test, now. I'll post tomorrow about my 2nd cycle results.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 18, 2007)

After a full charge and sitting unused for 2 weeks, 4 of my Eneloops test out at 1.35V. The 2 cells that have been in my digicam for 1 week (only took about 10 shots) are also registering 1.35V. . .


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 18, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> After a full charge and sitting unused for 2 weeks, 4 of my Eneloops test out at 1.35V. The 2 cells that have been in my digicam for 1 week (only took about 10 shots) are also registering 1.35V. . .



I have a set of eneloops in my dSLR since mid November and took 300 shots and I check the voltage last week, all 4 were 1.315, this week 1.314; I didn't take any pictures last week, so the 1 mV difference is due to slow self discharge or difference in room temperature (or both). Anyway, I am very impressed so far, I have read of people taking 800+ shots on one charge, when other NiMH last for 200-300 shots.

Another good thing (in my opinion) is that the battery indicator shows full almost for about 750 shots, then drops to 1/2 and you can take another 50 shots, and then the camera is dead. I really like this, since when the indicator drops to half, you can still take some pictures but it's time to change batteries ASAP. With other batteries the 1/2 charge comes up after 100 pictures but you can still take another 100-200 before the camera is dead, so the indicator is not very useful in my opinion. It appears that eneloops keep their voltage higher until almost the end of charge, like Alkalines, which is good IMHO.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 21, 2007)

My set of four Hybrids show .05 - 0.1 volt less during discharge than my other NiMH cells for most of the cycle. I'll have to do further comparisons and see if anything changes with more use.


----------



## arty (Jan 21, 2007)

Which lights will these work in?
I have read of problems with Fenix, and wonder if they are OK in other AA lights - e.g. Peak???


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 21, 2007)

I pulled 4 Hybrid AAs out of the fridge (fully charged 2 weeks ago), let them get to room temp, and all 4 tested out at 1.35V. I put 2 in my Fenix L2T, and it's working great.


----------



## jayflash (Jan 21, 2007)

There's no reason they shouldn't work in a Fenix - they work in mine.

Measure the voltage after a sustained load and compare it to a regular NiMH under identical circumstances. My Hybrids may not be typical and should be ok with regulated circuits. Losing a tenth of a volt may add up when used with incans.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 21, 2007)

Do they work in all chargers, I've got to many as it is?

chiphead


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 21, 2007)

Any charger that charges 2100 mAh cells should work fine.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Hybrid: What's in a name?*

Just opened a pack of AA and AAA, and they all measured 1.30 volts exactly. Now if they stay this well matched throughout their lives, I will be happy indeed!

"Hybrid"... I own turbocharged motorcycles, and know what a turbocharger does and how it does it, but the general public has only a vague notion, or none at all. Yet, manufacturers continue to slap the word "Turbo" on every product, from shavers to laundry detergent, because they know that the masses, who may or may not even have a clue what a turbocharger is, simply eat up any product with the word "turbo" attached to it.

So... "hybrid". With the popularity of hybrid automobiles, I increasingly see the word "hybrid" being attached to unrelated products similarly to the word "turbo." So, what is "hybrid" about these Ray-O-Vac batteries? Is it just another case of marketing using the newest buzz-word?


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 22, 2007)

According to Rayovac:

Benefits of rechargable NiMH + convenience of an alkaline = Hybrid 

You're right, it's just marketing buzz. There's nothing scientific about their naming the cell Hybrid.


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Umm, "hybrid" (from the latin _hybrida_: mongrel) is a perfectly correct description if you take it literally to mean having characteristics of two dissimilar parents. People have understood the concept of hybridization for some 3,000 years from crossing donkeys and horses to produce mules.

Another perfectly suitable latin name for a "best of two worlds" combination would be "chimera," descended from the Greek khimaira.

I do think the knockoff "Hybrido" name is more easily trademarked than an actual dictionary word in use for thousands of years. That's why manufacturers usually invent names like "Eneloop."

As for "turbo," I would gather that most Americans' incidental understanding of the term comes only from watching David Hasselhoff shouting "turbo boost now KITT!"


----------



## jayflash (Jan 22, 2007)

In this case "hybrid" may mean less capacity and thicker separators with some tweaking of the chemistry. At this point I'm hoping it doesn't also mean less voltage under load.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 24, 2007)

This is the only time I've been able to run my Streamlight ProPolymer/Incan without blowing the bulb! I'm going to test them in my portable weather radio and this thing hates rechargable batteries! I think Rayovav has a winner!

chiphead


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 24, 2007)

chiphead said:


> I'm going to test them in my portable weather radio and this thing hates rechargable batteries!


 Please let us know how they work out in your weather radio. I would like to use them in mine once storm season starts up


----------



## jayflash (Jan 24, 2007)

Chiphead, has your PP 4AA incan blown other lamps when using other NiMH cells? Were the lamps previously used with alkies? How many lamps had a short life in your PP?

How many cells does your radio use and how did it suffer with NiMH cells?


----------



## chiphead (Jan 24, 2007)

That's it for me fella's, I've just smoked two bulbs in my Streamlight Propolymer/Incan. I don't get, I ran that thing for almost 2hrs in 38f weather the night before with no problems! Next day bang, bang! I don't get it! 

chiphead


----------



## chiphead (Jan 24, 2007)

jayflash said:


> Chiphead, has your PP 4AA incan blown other lamps when using other NiMH cells? Were the lamps previously used with alkies? How many lamps had a short life in your PP?
> 
> How many cells does your radio use and how did it suffer with NiMH cells?


Yes! Ive blown one using the other NiMH cell and I wasn't about to try it with lithiums. Before then its been nothing more than alkies, which is what Streamlight(tech support) says it should be. On the matter of my Weather Radio, it take 3 cells with a 10 day runtime. When running rechargables for 1.3hrs the battery indicator will show an almost 50% drop. I've got only a few light that will benifit from rechargable (Fenix L2P, moded MiniMags, ProPolymer Luxeon). That's it for me when it comes to recharables.

chiphead


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 24, 2007)

That's wierd. Could it have been a bad batch? I have an incandescent lamp assembly that I bought to try out on the Propoly 4AA 7LED since the two lights only differ by the lamp assembly. I've only used it a few times with both alkalines and NiMH without problems, but never for very long because the output just seemed excessively yellow, like it wasn't getting enough current.



chiphead said:


> That's it for me fella's, I've just smoked two bulbs in my Streamlight Propolymer/Incan. I don't get, I ran that thing for almost 2hrs in 38f weather the night before with no problems! Next day bang, bang! I don't get it!
> 
> chiphead


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 25, 2007)

chiphead said:


> On the matter of my Weather Radio, it take 3 cells with a 10 day runtime. When running rechargables for 1.3hrs the battery indicator will show an almost 50% drop. I've got only a few light that will benifit from rechargable (Fenix L2P, moded MiniMags, ProPolymer Luxeon).


 

Take what battery "indicators" say with a grain of salt, especially with certain NiMH. The indicator may read 50%, but there may actually be much more than that left in the cells. Just stick a set in and leave it running and see how many days it runs. I bet you get more than 2.6 hours!

Not sure why you think the L2P benefits from NiMH over alkies. If anything, my L2P is one of my few AA cell lights which I don't feel cheated by when running alkalines. The L2P has excellent regulation and benefits alkalines greatly. The output curve is straight as an arrow using alkalines.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 25, 2007)

That happens due to the differnece in voltage, most devices like radios are designed for the ~1.5v batteries and since the rechargeables 1.2v is closer to the low volatge mark is triggers the low voltage display.
I have a handheld CB with Wx bands as my weather radio and it has seperate battery holders for alkaline and rechargeable, holding 6 and 8 cells to so the voltage to the radio is the same. I'm testing a set of eneloops in it now.


----------



## chiphead (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Hybrid: What's in a name?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Just opened a pack of AA and AAA, and they all measured 1.30 volts exactly. Now if they stay this well matched throughout their lives, I will be happy indeed!
> 
> "Hybrid"... I own turbocharged motorcycles, and know what a turbocharger does and how it does it, but the general public has only a vague notion, or none at all. Yet, manufacturers continue to slap the word "Turbo" on every product, from shavers to laundry detergent, because they know that the masses, who may or may not even have a clue what a turbocharger is, simply eat up any product with the word "turbo" attached to it.
> 
> So... "hybrid". With the popularity of hybrid automobiles, I increasingly see the word "hybrid" being attached to unrelated products similarly to the word "turbo." So, what is "hybrid" about these Ray-O-Vac batteries? Is it just another case of marketing using the newest buzz-word?


If not Turbo then Tactical!

chiphead


----------



## chiphead (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Hybrid: What's in a name?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Just opened a pack of AA and AAA, and they all measured 1.30 volts exactly. Now if they stay this well matched throughout their lives, I will be happy indeed!
> 
> "Hybrid"... I own turbocharged motorcycles, and know what a turbocharger does and how it does it, but the general public has only a vague notion, or none at all. Yet, manufacturers continue to slap the word "Turbo" on every product, from shavers to laundry detergent, because they know that the masses, who may or may not even have a clue what a turbocharger is, simply eat up any product with the word "turbo" attached to it.
> 
> So... "hybrid". With the popularity of hybrid automobiles, I increasingly see the word "hybrid" being attached to unrelated products similarly to the word "turbo." So, what is "hybrid" about these Ray-O-Vac batteries? Is it just another case of marketing using the newest buzz-word?


Beware the marketeers!

chiphead


----------



## chiphead (Jan 26, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Take what battery "indicators" say with a grain of salt, especially with certain NiMH. The indicator may read 50%, but there may actually be much more than that left in the cells. Just stick a set in and leave it running and see how many days it runs. I bet you get more than 2.6 hours!
> 
> Not sure why you think the L2P benefits from NiMH over alkies. If anything, my L2P is one of my few AA cell lights which I don't feel cheated by when running alkalines. The L2P has excellent regulation and benefits alkalines greatly. The output curve is straight as an arrow using alkalines.


Right now all I've got is a couple of DVMs and a pair of Mark-2 Eyeballs. But this is one winter I've smoke a lot of batteries of all types.

chiphead


----------



## farscape105 (Jan 27, 2007)

Anybody have couple extra $5 off coupons I could buy from them?


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 27, 2007)

farscape105 said:


> Anybody have couple extra $5 off coupons I could buy from them?



http://www.thecouponclippers.com/


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 27, 2007)

farscape105 said:


> Anybody have couple extra $5 off coupons I could buy from them?



I should have a few left later this week, I ordered 30 off ebay and found I will probably only need half of them when I get through talking to friends and relatives.

I have used 10 so far (4 packs AAA and 6 packs AA). It was eye opening to save $50.00 on one receipt in coupons. I probably made coupon clipping moms upset as they usually save half that on double coupon day at the grocery store. 

Anyone got the hybrid charger combo yet? I was wondering if it was a smart charger or a dumb timer based one or not and if you needed to charge in pairs etc.... With a $5 off coupon I could get one for about $6-7 with 2AA and 2AAA cells


----------



## sajmmiller (Jan 27, 2007)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Anyone got the hybrid charger combo yet? I was wondering if it was a smart charger or a dumb timer based one or not and if you needed to charge in pairs etc.... With a $5 off coupon I could get one for about $6-7 with 2AA and 2AAA cells



It's a dumb timer-based charger and it requires charging in pairs. Took mine back.

Scott


----------



## farscape105 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Lynx Arc, I will pm you later in week, might have to get some of those split rings too.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 28, 2007)

sajmmiller said:


> It's a dumb timer-based charger and it requires charging in pairs. Took mine back.
> 
> Scott



I sort of figured that, could be a giveaway for someone without a charger. 
I may get one to give with a bunch of cheap NIMH batteries I am have extra I pulled from cell phone packs sitting around. 
Thanx for the info.


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...




Now why would you offend someone, giving them a dumb charger?


----------



## wasBlinded (Jan 28, 2007)

That charger that comes with Hybrid cells is really, really dumb. I tried one out and it would not initiate a new charge cycle with a new set of cells unless you pulled the charger from the outlet and plugged it back in. I'll either throw it away or make it into a battery holder for charging four cells in series.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 28, 2007)

I decided not to get the dumb charger with 2AA and 2AAAs but I did see something milldly interesting while there. It seems coupons are deducted after taxes by Walmart here so the price per pack was about $4.75 or thereabouts. I had to search for the hybrids as they were no longer in the electronics/photo section but rather up front on a display by the registers.


----------



## tvman (Jan 28, 2007)

Been searching some local WMs but it seems everyone has been grabbing the aa's or they just don't order many each time. I just ordered some coupons from couponclippers.


----------



## tvman (Jan 28, 2007)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I decided not to get the dumb charger with 2AA and 2AAAs but I did see something milldly interesting while there. It seems coupons are deducted after taxes by Walmart here so the price per pack was about $4.75 or thereabouts. I had to search for the hybrids as they were no longer in the electronics/photo section but rather up front on a display by the registers.



Same taxing experience in nearby state - Ouch - had to pay 9% on about $54 - 6 4AA pks at a very small WM.

At anther WM, I found hybrids (unfortunately only aaa pks) on those large batt/flashlight only displays. The camera area had empty pegs. I live 3 miles away so I usually go there every other day M-F.


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 28, 2007)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I decided not to get the dumb charger with 2AA and 2AAAs but I did see something milldly interesting while there. *It seems coupons are deducted after taxes by Walmart* here so the price per pack was about $4.75 or thereabouts. I had to search for the hybrids as they were no longer in the electronics/photo section but rather up front on a display by the registers.


 
I do not know if that is a government rule or Walmart trying to make more money off the deal. I guess they look at the coupon as money, but it clearly states $5.00 off on the coupon. That would be like going to Walmart and buying something that is marked 50% off and being required to pay taxes based on the merchandise price before it was marked down.


----------



## viorel00 (Jan 28, 2007)

as far as I know, in some states the law is not very clear if taxes are computed before or after coupon is applied, so most stores are free to do whatever they want. But I bet they don't keep it for themselves, but turn in in to the state revenue department. i saw this on TV a few years ago, but perhaps laws have been changes since then, I am not sure.


----------



## not2bright (Jan 29, 2007)

I just checked my receipts and found that I have paid pre-coupon tax on all of the Hybrids I have purchased from Wal-Mart.

It seems strange that you would pay tax on the full price.


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2007)

What is the coupon like, is it actaully a couple on a small check?
I have seen the small check types as we got a bunch for baby forumla which we didn't need. If they are a check like that then they come off after tax, if they are actaully a coupon then they should be before (unless the laws recently changed)


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 29, 2007)

Eugene said:


> What is the coupon like, is it actaully a couple on a small check?
> I have seen the small check types as we got a bunch for baby forumla which we didn't need. If they are a check like that then they come off after tax, if they are actaully a coupon then they should be before (unless the laws recently changed)


 
The coupon says $5.00 off. In other words, Rayovac is willing to sell their Hyrbrid batteries for $3.87 rather than $8.87. On the flip side, Walmart is selling them for $3.87 + the $5.00 coupon = $8.87. In other words, Rayovac is telling Walmart if you sell them for $3.87 we will give you $5.00 for every coupon you collect. Now, I have really confused myself!!!!:huh2:


----------



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2007)

But what I'm asking is does the coupon look like a check? There is a certain type of coupon which is actually a rebate check even though it gets handed out being called a coupon. Those are rare but I have seen them before. Maybe a special type of coupon would would be more accurate of a description.


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 29, 2007)

Eugene said:


> *But what I'm asking is does the coupon look like a check?* There is a certain type of coupon which is actually a rebate check even though it gets handed out being called a coupon. Those are rare but I have seen them before. Maybe a special type of coupon would would be more accurate of a description.


 
No.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 29, 2007)

It can vary from state to state, but it would remain consistent within a state. Since California is the only state that I have more than a passing familiarity with, I'll use that as an example. An item that is sold with a manufacturer's coupon would be taxed at the price before any reductions. As would merchandise that is sold with a promotional "Instant Rebate" (which is also from the manufactuer), and "Mail-In Rebates". That is because the actual selling price of the item from the retail merchant is the price before any coupon or rebate reductions. If the manufacturer intiates a price reduction (temporary or permanent) it's a different story and you would be taxed on the lowered actual selling price. It's a real pain because Costco often has some great coupons, but any coupon that Costco distributes is indeed underwritten by the manufacturer (it's on the back of every coupon they ever distribute.)

If the price reduction is initiated by the retail merchant (as in the example that you cite about a Wal*Mart clearance item) the amount of tax collected would be based upon the actual selling price. 

I suspect that is probably why many states to charge tax based on the actual selling price (price before coupon) for the very same reason. It is rather doubtful that any large retail merchant, especially the world's largest, is going to risk collecting taxes that are not submitted to the local tax collector. That's just ridiculous. 

On the other hand, I do know that there are various tax boards that are watching some of the internet merchants to see that they turn in the taxes that they collect, and that they do collect sales taxes where applicable. Not to mention the number of eBay sellers who are contacted not only by their state sales tax collection authority, but also by their local governments informing them of the need to have a local business license for the business that they're running out of their bedroom (also to collect local business taxes.)



Bearcat said:


> I do not know if that is a government rule or Walmart trying to make more money off the deal. I guess they look at the coupon as money, but it clearly states $5.00 off on the coupon. That would be like going to Walmart and buying something that is marked 50% off and being required to pay taxes based on the merchandise price before it was marked down.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't find anymore AA's at any of the several Wal-Marts in my area. Coupon Clipper had thousands of $5 coupons to offer, and if you only wanted to buy the Rayovac coupons and nothing else, by the time you met all their minimums, you had to buy 30 coupons, with a 3-31-07 expiration date. Where did Coupon Clipper get so many of these coupons? And that's just one source. I am starting to wonder if maybe there is a huge glut of these coupons being used, hence the lack of more product on the shelves. Then dummies like I go buy 30 coupons yesterday that will be worthless because Rayovac can't, or won't, resupply Wal-Mart with enough additional product to meet demand until after the March 31 coupon expires. Just some paranoid thoughts, but I think it's shaping up to be the way it may go down as these coupon's expiration dates approach and so many reports of no more stock on the shelves.


----------



## tvman (Jan 30, 2007)

tvman said:


> Same taxing experience in nearby state - Ouch - had to pay 9% on about $54 - 6 4AA pks at a very small WM.
> 
> At anther WM, I found hybrids (unfortunately only aaa pks) on those large batt/flashlight only displays. The camera area had empty pegs. I live 3 miles away so I usually go there every other day M-F.




just bought today some aa pks from my nearby WM in same city as the taxing above - but at this WM the cashier took the $5 coupons before the subtotal.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 30, 2007)

WalMart has a lot of stores, they're the world's largest retailer. Some stores just don't bother to re-order, or only get inventory during their reset dates. There's probably no reason to blame Rayovac. And if you haven't checked all of their stores in your area, there probably is no reason for the paranoia other than not knowing. And if all the stores in your area are indeed exhaused of their inventory of these batteries, you may just have to go outside of your area, or perhaps send the coupons to someone in another area and trust them to pick them up for you. 




Turbo DV8 said:


> I can't find anymore AA's at any of the several Wal-Marts in my area. Coupon Clipper had thousands of $5 coupons to offer, and if you only wanted to buy the Rayovac coupons and nothing else, by the time you met all their minimums, you had to buy 30 coupons, with a 3-31-07 expiration date. Where did Coupon Clipper get so many of these coupons? And that's just one source. I am starting to wonder if maybe there is a huge glut of these coupons being used, hence the lack of more product on the shelves. Then dummies like I go buy 30 coupons yesterday that will be worthless because Rayovac can't, or won't, resupply Wal-Mart with enough additional product to meet demand until after the March 31 coupon expires. Just some paranoid thoughts, but I think it's shaping up to be the way it may go down as these coupon's expiration dates approach and so many reports of no more stock on the shelves.


----------



## Bearcat (Jan 30, 2007)

I think that Rayovac has a winner with their new Hybrids and the $5.00 off coupons is a good way to get people to give them a try and get hooked on them.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 30, 2007)

Would someone with extras be kind enough to send me a couple coupons??

Thanks, FishX65


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 30, 2007)

I just ordered 30 of the coupons. Silly system.

How long do you all wait for the coupons? Typical USPS times only I hope.

I might have some extras.

Maybe when my coupons arrive a wider consensus about these batteries will exist. 

te


----------



## dlrflyer (Jan 30, 2007)

I used my coupons today from Coupon Clippers. I returned all the Hybrids I had, turned around and bought more using the coupons. 2 of the charger packs, 7 AA and 1 AAA, total out the doors was less than $50. Incredible deal, no hassle from Wally World on using all of the coupons either. I ordered my coupons on Thursday nite, got them on Monday, fast service if you ask me.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 31, 2007)

dlrflyer said:


> I used my coupons today from Coupon Clippers. I returned all the Hybrids I had, turned around and bought more using the coupons.


 

Since the only Hybrids I have been able to find anywhere near me are 20 miles away, I didn't want to wait for my coupons to arrive. So I bought a bunch of them yesterday, and when my coupons arrive will go back to a nearer Wal-Mart, return them and have them ring me up as a buy-back with the coupons.


----------



## freeze12 (Feb 2, 2007)

fishx65 said:


> Would someone with extras be kind enough to send me a couple coupons??
> 
> Thanks, FishX65


FishX65.... If You still want some coupons I can send You a few if You PM Me & I will give You My address so that You can send me a SASE.


----------



## freeze12 (Feb 3, 2007)

fishx65 said:


> Would someone with extras be kind enough to send me a couple coupons??
> 
> Thanks, FishX65


fishx65...... I sent out Your battery coupons out this morning,enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks D !!! 

FishX65


----------



## freeze12 (Feb 3, 2007)

.


----------



## freeze12 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Your welcome*


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 4, 2007)

How are these cells working out for everyone? Testing anyone?

I just emptied out Walmart and Target locally. I won't open most of the packs til there is more feedback on the new cells.

I did get the charger pack w batteries. With all the coupons and rebates the pack is very cheap. Hard to go wrong here, unless the batteries don't pan out.


Anyone send cells to Silverfox? I could send a couple.

te


----------



## VWTim (Feb 4, 2007)

I picked up 2 packs yesterday and promptly threw them in my hotdriven/regulated Mag74. off the shelf they have the power to keep the light in regulation. I'm going to do a runtime test shortly, several of my other cells just won't keep the voltage high enough for a full burn time.


----------



## wasBlinded (Feb 4, 2007)

thirdeye said:


> How are these cells working out for everyone? Testing anyone?
> 
> te


 
They test as close to their rated capacity as the Eneloops and most other premium AA Nimh cells do. They have a slightly higher self-discharge rate then the Eneloops - at least for the first 30 days (10% vs 7%) but they are way cheaper if you can score the coupons for them.


----------



## VWTim (Feb 4, 2007)

VWTim said:


> I picked up 2 packs yesterday and promptly threw them in my hotdriven/regulated Mag74. off the shelf they have the power to keep the light in regulation. I'm going to do a runtime test shortly, several of my other cells just won't keep the voltage high enough for a full burn time.



Just did a full 30 minute burn with off the shelf Hybrids. I'm happy.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 4, 2007)

I run them in my Minimag 2AA LED and my camera.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds good.


Does anyone want a couple extra coupons?


te


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 4, 2007)

Sure, I'll take them!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 4, 2007)

Got two takers on the coupons. That should empty the stash.


Good luck on scoring the battery packs.

I am now going to organize the envelopes. Just need the two addresses, PM, of course.


----------



## peekay331 (Feb 5, 2007)

thirdeye said:


> Got two takers on the coupons. That should empty the stash.
> 
> 
> Good luck on scoring the battery packs.
> ...


 
Thirdeye, may I have a couple of coupons? Thanks. I'll pm you with my address.


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 5, 2007)

*Walmart Hybrid Supply*



thirdeye said:


> Good luck on scoring the battery packs.


 Checked Walmart, and the AA/AAA Hybrid racks were full. They must not be catching on in my neck of the woods. Thanks again!


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to LynxArc and Freeze12 for hookin me up with some coups!

FishX65


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 5, 2007)

CT


I have your's ready to mail.

Good, for you, on the availibility of the packs. 

I just want to get the coupons out while there is stock here and there.

It is a great deal.

te


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks again 3rdeye, I'm glad I can buy some AAA Hybrids to use in my L0D/L0D CE lights. They have a slightly higher mAh than the Eneloops I'm currently using.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 8, 2007)

Would someone be kind enough to give me voltage readings, hot and rested, off a good charger for the AA and AAAs? I have a bunch of the cheap wall chargers and have noticed that some of my older ones charge these Hybrids to a higher level. An old Energizer charger(AA 150MA) I have seems to work the best. The wall charger(350MA) that they came with seems to be the worst. The Energizer chargers are getting the AAAs to 1.4 or better. Speed of charging is not a concern for me.

Thanks, FishX65


----------



## HWman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi! This is my first post, so forgive me if it doesn't go where I think it will go...

1.) I used thecouponclippers.com last week. Sent $4.00 cash via USPS (from large sectional center) on Saturday noon from southern California. Receive back the next Saturday (from Florida) 26 Rayovac Hybrid $5 off coupons (for charger w/batteries or batteries only)(coupons expire March 31, 2007) and 5 Snyders pretzel coupons (low sodium!). Quite impressive...

2.) Went to Target (Huntington Beach, California) and bought Rayovac Hybrid combo (charger w/2AA,2AAA). Cost was $9.99 minus $5.00 coupon plus tax. Receipt total $5.76 (tax on $9.99).

3.) Attached to Rayovac Hybrid combo blister pack is a $5 rebate offer. Must buy above combo plus Rayovac Hybrid battery pack before December 31, 2008. Final claim must be by January 15, 2009. Limit 2 per address.

4.) Walmart supposedly sells Rayovac Hybrid 4AA/4AAA battery packs (could not find at Target) for ~$4 after $5 coupon. 

Conclusion
Purchase Rayovac Hybrid combo charger w/2AA and 2AAA (cost $5.76 after tax) and Rayovac Hybrid (4AA or 4AAA) battery pack (cost ~$4 after tax). IFF, you receive $5 rebate, then total cost for eight batteries is below $4.76. Limit 2 per address (two for me and two for my girlfriend).

Except you will have additional costs for postage and $4 for cost of coupons (see #1 above). 

I have to leave now. I've to get to Walmart before everyone else does...


----------



## Eskimonio (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm really interested in these cells.

Does anyone have any remaining coups I could send a SASE to?

I'd really appreciate it.


Thousand thanks,
Eski


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 10, 2007)

thirdeye said:


> CT
> 
> 
> I have your's ready to mail.
> ...


 thirdeye - Coupons acquired, heading over to Walmart this afternoon to cash them in. Thanks again!


----------



## lukestephens777 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone feel really kind and would consider sending a needy (but willing to cover costs and postage) Australian, two 4 Packs of AA Hybrid's? We don't get all the killer deals here...


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Luke - 

I'm picking up some hybrids today. I believe they're $8.99 for 4 AA cells. Please PM me and let me know what you'd like.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 10, 2007)

IMO, eneloop is the way to go. The Hybrid doesn't hold the charge nearly as well.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 10, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> IMO, eneloop is the way to go. The Hybrid doesn't hold the charge nearly as well.


 

Based on what tests? I am interested to know before I go jump on the hybrid wagon. Might it be that Sanyo's Eneloop was the first to use the technology, and the new hybrids are just "me too's" using the same technology?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 10, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Based on what tests? I am interested to know before I go jump on the hybrid wagon. Might it be that Sanyo's Eneloop was the first to use the technology, and the new hybrids are just "me too's" using the same technology?



I have two sets of eneloops and a set of hybrids. Each set being four. I tested them both and the Rayovac Hybrid has a higher capacity immediately off the charger, but the percent change in capacity after two weeks was greater than that of eneloop.

There are a few others who report the eneloop having superior charge retention if you look around on the forums. 

The eneloop was released in Japan about a year before here, then Rayovac Hybrid came on the market after eneloop became available here, togther with Titanium Enduro.

Hybrid with about 15 cycles of prior use

fresh off the charger
1.439
1.432

after resting overnight
1.384
1.382


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 10, 2007)

So, in terms of charge retention, how did the ROV hybrids measure up to a typical NiMH? At a buck per hybrid, if it's at least decent, although not up to Eneloop standards, it's not a bad deal.


----------



## Al (Feb 10, 2007)

Handlobraesing said:


> IMO, eneloop is the way to go. The Hybrid doesn't hold the charge nearly as well.



Ditto ... same experience ... perhaps Sanyo has a patent right on some of the improvements?


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 10, 2007)

I think the two manufacturer's also acknowledge that with their own claims. Rayovac only claims an 80% capacity retention over 6 months, whereas Sanyo claims that level of capacity at one year.



Turbo DV8 said:


> Based on what tests? I am interested to know before I go jump on the hybrid wagon. Might it be that Sanyo's Eneloop was the first to use the technology, and the new hybrids are just "me too's" using the same technology?


----------



## not2bright (Feb 10, 2007)

As Turbo DV8 said, at a buck per cell the Hybrids are a vast improvement over standard NiMH cells.

The Hybrids have a much lower self discharge rate than normal cells and cost much less than eneloops. It is a bit of a compromise but for the low price they fit a wide range of needs.

I currently have 28 Hybrid AA and 16 AAA cells. In my cycling on the C9000 90% of the Hybrids test out over the 2100 rating with the lowest cell beinig 2082 mAH. These cells start out with 100 mAH more than the eneloops even if they self discharge a bit faster.

They usually come out of the package with ~1750-1850 mAH in them. I'm not sure how long they have been in transit or on the shelf but they seem to hold a charge much, much better than my Sanyo 2500s.


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 11, 2007)

Do the Hybrids or Eneloops need special chargers?


----------



## roadie (Feb 11, 2007)

i am pack charging the eneloops .... no need special charger

as eneloop can take up to 1 C charging ........ as stated in their specs ....


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 11, 2007)

As long as the charger can handle 2000/2100 mAh cells, it will work fine.


----------



## lukestephens777 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry Coppertrail have already ordered two 4 Packs off Ebay! Thanks anyhow mate


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 11, 2007)

fishx65 said:


> Would someone be kind enough to give me voltage readings, hot and rested, off a good charger for the AA
> 
> Thanks, FishX65



I edited into my last post.


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 11, 2007)

Those voltages are pretty good. Did you treat them with DeoxIT Gold? After treating my eneloops, they came off the charger at 1.44V, 1.35V prior to treatment.


----------



## jayflash (Feb 11, 2007)

After a few cycles the cells now provide most of their current at a normal NiMH 1.2 volts. At first the voltage was a little low. Good, steady, output with a Fenix L1P and its 1.0 amp load ~ for an hour.


----------



## Eskimonio (Feb 13, 2007)

Bump on the request for anyone with any remaining coupons.

Don't mean to panhandle, but I've been checking the couponclipper and ebay with no luck.

I'm happy to send a self addressed stamped envelope and reimburse your costs on the coupons.

Thanks!


----------



## VWTim (Feb 14, 2007)

Eskimonio said:


> Bump on the request for anyone with any remaining coupons.
> 
> Don't mean to panhandle, but I've been checking the couponclipper and ebay with no luck.
> 
> ...



If you do run across any coupons for sale I'd be willing to go in on them. I could use a couple more coupons as well.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 14, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> Those voltages are pretty good. Did you treat them with DeoxIT Gold? After treating my eneloops, they came off the charger at 1.44V, 1.35V prior to treatment.



Not treated.


----------



## freeze12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Eskimonio said:


> Bump on the request for anyone with any remaining coupons.
> 
> Don't mean to panhandle, but I've been checking the couponclipper and ebay with no luck.
> 
> ...


If You send Me a Self Addressed Stamped Envelope I will send You some coupons.... just PM me. :thumbsup:


----------



## hburner (Feb 14, 2007)

I will have to admit that I am pleased with the Hybrids so far. At first they I thought they were sagging to much under load causing a yellowish beam, but after a few cycles, I have a nice bright white beam in my Mag85 and Mag11. 

I have a set of Sanyo 2700 that hold a charge just as good as the Hybrids. After 3 weeks setting idle they all read the exact same thing, 1.35v per cell, Hybrid and Sanyo 2700!!


----------



## Eskimonio (Feb 14, 2007)

freeze12 said:


> If You send Me a Self Addressed Stamped Envelope I will send You some coupons.... just PM me. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks Dan...from a former Buffaloan to a current...PM sent.


----------



## not2bright (Feb 14, 2007)

momanz,

Wow that would make things easy but I'm not sure those are legit, even if they do work.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 14, 2007)

not2bright said:


> momanz,
> 
> Wow that would make things easy but I'm not sure those are legit, even if they do work.



They are not. They are obvious a scan. "Void if reproduced" means that a scan and print implies void.


----------



## not2bright (Feb 15, 2007)

Handlobraesing,

Exactly, that is what I was trying to imply.

Using scanned and printed coupons would be considered fraud and could get a person in trouble.


----------



## VWTim (Feb 15, 2007)

not2bright said:


> Handlobraesing,
> 
> Exactly, that is what I was trying to imply.
> 
> Using scanned and printed coupons would be considered fraud and could get a person in trouble.




Although the coupon also states they can't be used together and someone at Wally world rang 2 up at a time for me....


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 15, 2007)

I used three coupons @ once @ Walmart. They deducted the coupons before sales tax was applied.


----------



## Fusion (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, problem with those scans is if enough people use them. Those of us with the real ones may be out of luck if they decide to cancel/stop accepting these coupons because of all the frauds out there.


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 15, 2007)

Has anyone contacted Rayovac by phone, expressed their interest in the cells, and asked to be sent a few coupons?


----------



## Chinook (Feb 15, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> Has anyone contacted Rayovac by phone, expressed their interest in the cells, and asked to be sent a few coupons?


That is what the guy I bought a few coupons from off ebay said. He said he asked, and they sent him a bunch of them... enough so that he could sell them on ebay. The coupons I got were kinda obvious inkjet prints cut from stock paper... a couple were even smudged with fingerprints in the upc area. I got a refund.


----------



## Empath (Feb 15, 2007)

Post linking to PDF of printable coupons has been removed as illegal.


----------



## not2bright (Feb 15, 2007)

VWTim said:


> Although the coupon also states they can't be used together and someone at Wally world rang 2 up at a time for me....



I swear that the ones I cut from my coupon section didn't state the one coupon at a time, or anything like that. It didn't say one coupon per offer or package either.

I too used a single coupon for multiple packs as there was no verbage prohibiting this on the coupon, nor as a part of WalMart's register software.

BTW, my post above, that was right below the removed post, looks a bit strange now...


----------



## freeze12 (Feb 16, 2007)

Eskimonio said:


> Thanks Dan...from a former Buffaloan to a current...PM sent.


Eskimonio..... PM sent to You earlier today & I can send You 8 coupons as You asked for :santa: :thumbsup:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 16, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> I used three coupons @ once @ Walmart. They deducted the coupons before sales tax was applied.


 

I guess it depends on your Wal-Mart. I bought several packs today with a matching number of coupons, and asked if the coupons could be scanned before the cells. He said no, and that the $5 is taken off after taxes on the full $8.97 are calculated, so I had to pay tax on the full amount.

Another thing that frosted my balls, although it amounted to 10 cents, was I had purchsed about 20 packs of AA cells without coupon in another county, at 8.75% sales tax. I wanted to return the packs in my county, which has 8.25% sales tax, then repurchase the unopened packs with my coupons. When he rang up the return it only refunded me the tax at 8.25%, since I was at a Wal-Mart in a county with 8.25% tax. He said it was the way the system worked, and he could not override it. Although not a bank-breaker, I see this as unjust. You can return a Wal-Mart purchase at any Wal-Mart. If I had purchased a $1000 TV in one county, and crossed the county line to return it at another Wal-Mart and get my money back, why should the state be allowed to keep $5 of my money for a sale that for all practical purposes did not take place? Why can't the biggest retailer in America set up their system to take this into account? Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## waiwak (Feb 16, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> Has anyone contacted Rayovac by phone, expressed their interest in the cells, and asked to be sent a few coupons?



I did. They snail mailed me a rebate for a $5 rebate for proof of purchase of a hybrid charger _and_ pack of hybrid batteries. The lady on the phone knew nothing about the $5 off coupon.


----------



## coppertrail (Feb 16, 2007)

I used the self-checkout at Walmart, I scanned the coupons after I scanned the items. Maybe its different when you use the self-checkout vs. a human cashier.


----------



## Eskimonio (Feb 16, 2007)

freeze12 said:


> Eskimonio..... PM sent to You earlier today & I can send You 8 coupons as You asked for :santa: :thumbsup:


 
SASE and PM sent... 

New Yawkahs stickin' together once again!

Stay warm and many thanks.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 16, 2007)

VWTim said:


> Although the coupon also states they can't be used together and someone at Wally world rang 2 up at a time for me....




Whether it would be accepted or not is gambling and exploiting someone's ignorance.

The question asked was are they legit? The answer is, without doubt, no.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 16, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I guess it depends on your Wal-Mart. I bought several packs today with a matching number of coupons, and asked if the coupons could be scanned before the cells. He said no, and that the $5 is taken off after taxes on the full $8.97 are calculated, so I had to pay tax on the full amount.



Don't know if you're new to California or even to the U.S., if so, welcome!, but most states (not just California) charge sales tax on the retail store's actual price. At Wal*Mart, that price is $8.97 for a 4 pack of those batteries. The fact that you have a Manufacturer's Coupon for $5 off does not change Wal*Mart's price, it is still $8.97 and they will collect sales tax based upon that amount. Wal*Mart (or any other retailer) will receive $5 plus handling fee from the manufacturer (instead of you), but the total sale price for the retail store is still $8.97 (you pay $3.97 and Rayovac pays $5,) and they would be obligated to collect sales tax based upon that amount. On the other hand, if the scenario were that Wal*Mart took it upon themself to reduce their price on the item to $3.97, then they would only collect sales tax based upon the entire amount of the sale, which would be $3.97. The same would also apply if Wal*Mart ran the coupon instead of Rayovac. One other scenario (and I'm sure a lot of people get confused on this one) is when an individual store runs a Manufacturer's coupon (like the Costco coupon books.) In those cases the sale is treated the same as the earlier scenario with the manufacturer's coupon and tax would be charged on the full retail price that is set by the retailer. 



Turbo DV8 said:


> Another thing that frosted my balls, although it amounted to 10 cents, was I had purchsed about 20 packs of AA cells without coupon in another county, at 8.75% sales tax. I wanted to return the packs in my county, which has 8.25% sales tax, then repurchase the unopened packs with my coupons. When he rang up the return it only refunded me the tax at 8.25%, since I was at a Wal-Mart in a county with 8.25% tax. He said it was the way the system worked, and he could not override it. Although not a bank-breaker, I see this as unjust. You can return a Wal-Mart purchase at any Wal-Mart. If I had purchased a $1000 TV in one county, and crossed the county line to return it at another Wal-Mart and get my money back, why should the state be allowed to keep $5 of my money for a sale that for all practical purposes did not take place? Why can't the biggest retailer in America set up their system to take this into account? Am I being unreasonable?



On this point, you're right. The full amount of the sales tax should have been refunded to you. But the clerk at Wal*Mart said that he couldn't override the system, he didn't say that it couldn't be overridden. It's very possible that no one in the store knew. Let's face it, many of the people who work in retail these days aren't the sharpest tools in the shed. If you kept all the paperwork, I'm sure you could get your dime back though you might have to contact their store or regional manager to find someone who knows how to do a refund manually based upon your original sales receipt.


----------



## jayflash (Feb 21, 2007)

My how this thread grew since my first reply regarding a new pack of cells. Seems that most of the replies are about the coupons rather than the hybrids.

After a few cycles, the hybrids are working well and with higher discharge voltage. Thumbs up, so far.


----------



## jayflash (Feb 21, 2007)

CPF glitch - dbl post.


----------



## jayflash (Feb 28, 2007)

My Hybrids definitely benefited from three cycles of chg/disch.


----------



## Doug S (Feb 28, 2007)

Yesterday at Wallyworld I picked up a package containing a Rayovac charger with 2 AA hybrid cells and 2AAA hybrid cells. I have not formed an opinion of the cells but for this sample of 1, the charger is defective. It does charge but it fails to terminate even though the instructions indicate that it does have charge termination and an indicator for same. What I purchased was SKU 1280050540 and above barcode reads RAYOVAC PS32-4BW.



chiphead said:


> Has anyone tried the new "hybrid" cells from Rayovac?
> 
> chiphead


----------



## Chinook (Feb 28, 2007)

Chinook said:


> That is what the guy I bought a few coupons from off ebay said. He said he asked, and they sent him a bunch of them... enough so that he could sell them on ebay. The coupons I got were kinda obvious inkjet prints cut from stock paper... a couple were even smudged with fingerprints in the upc area. I got a refund.



Well I finally got to a Walmart with some of these in stock and to test the coupons I ran them through the checkout. 2 of the 4 coupons failed to scan correctly. I told the clerk to forget it. She was really trying to get them to accept the coupons . I felt kinda bad. I left them all there.


----------



## oBMTo (Feb 28, 2007)

Can anyone post what these real coupons suppose to look like? Like front and back views. I want to know if the ones I got are fake or real.....


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't give a picture, but the if the paper feels like it was cut from a normal thicknes printing paper, it is probably fake. The 30 coupons I bought from couponclipper.com were on quite thin paper, with an almost slight semi-gloss appearance and slighty slippery feel, not rough liek normal paper. If you have ever clipped a coupon from a newspaper insert, you know the feel. The back of the coupons had, I believe, an ad for a shoe or shoe product. If your coupon is one-sided, I would say that is a clue that it is fake.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 1, 2007)

jayflash said:


> My Hybrids definitely benefited from three cycles of chg/disch.


 

Some of mine ar at or above rated capacity after one discharge and recharge, others have had to be refreshed two or three times to reach rated capacity. Tomorrow I am going to run my first OCV tests and remaining capacity tests on the first batch of AA and AAA Hybrids charged 30 days ago and left to self-discharge.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 1, 2007)

The coupons I received from Ebay have part of a charm bracelet ad on back of them on the slicky type paper found in the *fallout* section of the sunday paper. 

I have about 8 or 9 left if anyone needs a few send me a PM with an address and I will try to drop them in the mail when I get to it.... they expire 3/31/07 so they need to be used up soon.


----------



## Doug S (Mar 1, 2007)

Has anyone found a datasheet for either the AA or AAA Rayovac Hybrid cells or even a maximum charging rate specification? I couldn't find anything on the Rayovac website.


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 1, 2007)

Doug S said:


> Has anyone found a datasheet for either the AA or AAA Rayovac Hybrid cells or even a maximum charging rate specification? I couldn't find anything on the Rayovac website.


I've not seen a spec sheet for these cells, but I would recommend charging them between .5C and 1C.


----------



## waltereo (Mar 2, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> As long as the charger can handle 2000/2100 mAh cells, it will work fine.



Hi 

How can I known if my charger handle 2000/2100mah cells ??

I have a Raoyvac 15min cgarger and a Duracell 

Thanks


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 3, 2007)

To all those that emailed me for coupons I have run out of what I had left.
I got mine off of ebay, perhaps there are more there if anyone needs some.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 4, 2007)

I just completed a 30 day self-discharge test on four AA and AAA Hybrids. The AA cells lost between 11-13% of their charge in 30 days. Not based upon their rated capacity, but rather actual capacity as determined 30 days earlier using the refresh mode on a BC-900. All cells at that time delivered about 100 mAh more than their rated 2100 mAh capacity. The AAA cells lost between 10-13% of their charge after 30 days. The AAA cells also originally had more than their 800 mAh rated capacity, by between 16-54 mAh.

I have two more sets awaiting a 60 day test, so we'll see if the self-discharge curve actually starts to level off, as I sure hope so! In the course of this month I also have many other brands of conventional NiMH cells awaiting 30 day self-discharge tests, so I will be able to see if at least for the 30 day tests, the Hybrids hold any advantage. My Sony cells, always real troopers at holding a charge, were just 30 day tested, and lost 16-17% of their charge, which is indeed more of a loss than the Hybrids, so the Hybrids look promising, if their self-discharge curve levels off past 30 days. I know that many of my other NiMH cells, which would lose charge much quicker than my Sony's, will eat dust when it comes time to test them at 30 days. 

One question: I am basing the percentage loss on remaining capacity after 30 days, versus actual initial capacity of each cell, not rated capacity. This seems the logical way to do it, but is there any reason to base the percentage of loss on rated capacity minus remaining capacity? This would definitely make the figures look nicer, since the cells were all hotter than rated!


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 4, 2007)

The problem with your methodology is that the BC-900 does not determine capacity in the standard way. It begins a discharge immediately after end of charge, while the cell is still warm and before the chemistry has settled down. This usually results in a higher capacity figure than the 16 hours charge at .1C followed by a 1 hour rest standard. As a result, your 30 day self-discharge figure would be unusually high.

I have posted some 30 day results of Hybrid and Eneloop cells in another thread, and have completed a 61 day test, which I will go and report in that thread right now.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello Turbo DV8,

You should be OK as long as you maintain consistency in your methods. I view labeled capacities as kind of a general reference, but use actual capacities for reporting.

Tom


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 5, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Turbo DV8,
> 
> You should be OK as long as you maintain consistency in your methods. I view labeled capacities as kind of a general reference, but use actual capacities for reporting.
> 
> Tom


 
Yes, I think consistency will give me useable info. It will let me know how they compare to my other conventional cells. I now others are in the process of doing similar testing. My curiosity is not in attempting to duplicate someone else's absolute values, but rather to compare the hybrids to conventional, using consitent methods. If my BC-900 will give an artificially "high" capacity at end of refresh mode due to discharging immediately after charge, and another's "rest after charge" method yields lower capacities, but we both apply the methods consistently, shouldn't our _differences_ in discharge rate between Hybrid and conventional be about the same?

Tom, I also am taking your advise and staying away from complete refresh cycles, using instead discharge, test, and occasionally a portion of a refresh cycle when I want a capacity retained in memory after discharge. As clever as the BC-900 is, I really have to get clever myself with using portions of the various modes, interrupting one mode at a certain point, resetting the unit, then continuing on in another mode. Really my biggest complaint, and reason for having to get cute with the modes, is that La Crosse kinda blew it in the "discharge" mode by having the mAh display "accumulated capacity" during charging in the discharge mode. I see nothing useful in knowing "accumulated" capacity. What _would_ be useful to know is the remaining "capacity of the cell determined in discharging", which is what the mAh display shows in every other mode during charging. That way, if I wanted to let the cells rest for an hour or whatever after charging, I could then just run a discharge, knowing that the discharge capacity would be retained on the display during recharge. As La Crosse has it now, you would pretty much have to sit there looking at the display at end of discharge mode to see the capacity right before it begins charging, and the "capacity" display switches to "accumulated capacity" on recharge and starts at "0 mAh" Arrgh! Oh well, I guess I'll have to live with my three BC-900's until the biggest kinks are worked out of the Maha!


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 5, 2007)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I just completed a 30 day self-discharge test on four AA and AAA Hybrids. The AA cells lost between 11-13% of their charge in 30 days. Not based upon their rated capacity, but rather actual capacity as determined 30 days earlier using the refresh mode on a BC-900. All cells at that time delivered about 100 mAh more than their rated 2100 mAh capacity. The AAA cells lost between 10-13% of their charge after 30 days. The AAA cells also originally had more than their 800 mAh rated capacity, by between 16-54 mAh.
> 
> I have two more sets awaiting a 60 day test, so we'll see if the self-discharge curve actually starts to level off, as I sure hope so! In the course of this month I also have many other brands of conventional NiMH cells awaiting 30 day self-discharge tests, so I will be able to see if at least for the 30 day tests, the Hybrids hold any advantage. My Sony cells, always real troopers at holding a charge, were just 30 day tested, and lost 16-17% of their charge, which is indeed more of a loss than the Hybrids, so the Hybrids look promising, if their self-discharge curve levels off past 30 days. I know that many of my other NiMH cells, which would lose charge much quicker than my Sony's, will eat dust when it comes time to test them at 30 days.
> 
> One question: I am basing the percentage loss on remaining capacity after 30 days, versus actual initial capacity of each cell, not rated capacity. This seems the logical way to do it, but is there any reason to base the percentage of loss on rated capacity minus remaining capacity? This would definitely make the figures look nicer, since the cells were all hotter than rated!



The objective isn't about making the figures look nicer is it? The marketing dept is charged with that.


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 9, 2007)

Can anyone send me three more coupons?

Thanks, FishX


----------



## Doug S (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm still looking for an actual datasheet for the eneloops as well as the Rayavac Hybrids. I'm yet to find either.


----------

